# So who makes our Detailing products?



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes we all know Company A has good marketing and can sell at a premium and Company B can do it cheaper but who manufactures it? 

For example Meguiars / Chemical guys / Adams etc . Would they ever do a factory tour? Where it’s all blended?

Maybe will never find out.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

It depends if where they are made really matters to you... other than price I couldn't care less whether it's rebottled or made by the company so long as they are transparent and honest.

Some smaller companies do make all or most of their range in house like wowo's and angel wax which is great and good on them. Obviously a lot of the larger companies like Autoglym/Carchem etc also do this but they offer a white label service to smaller companies. I like when companies are open about the origin of their products, some are honest and admit it isn't made in house or that it's made by someone else to their specification, others lie about it and those are the ones I tend to avoid purely because if they are lying before you even purchase from them it hardly encourages you to expect a good service experience from them.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I think what it comes down to is sometimes you want your favourite product for pound shop prices. I think some detailing products are massively overpriced. I was looking at shampoo from a chemical manufacturer this morning and it says ph neutral. £25 for 25 litres. Imagine paying £1 litre compared to £20 litre.


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

Well if car products are overpriced think about e.g. lenses cleaner were 200ml is £10 btw I make mine for 20p


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> Obviously a lot of the larger companies like Autoglym/Carchem etc also do this but they offer a white label service to smaller companies.


 I do recall Autoglym themselves saying, in an earlier DW thread about rebranding, that they specifically don't and wont make products for other people ?

They have their retail and trade lines, plus the branded kits for car makers like Bently, but the products are always labelled Autoglym.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I recall that Muzzer (the lucky git) got an Autoglym factory tour


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

wish wash said:


> I think what it comes down to is sometimes you want your favourite product for pound shop prices. I think some detailing products are massively overpriced. I was looking at shampoo from a chemical manufacturer this morning and it says ph neutral. £25 for 25 litres. Imagine paying £1 litre compared to £20 litre.


what shampoo is £25 for 25litres?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

cossiecol said:


> I recall that Muzzer (the lucky git) got an Autoglym factory tour


Yes i did and i can confirm that they do indeed make their own products on site, they do all their own packaging too and nope, they don't make anything for anyone else. I did put a thread together after the tour, it is still around here somewhere and it was an experience i will not forget anytime soon.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

https://www.achem.co.uk


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

I think its basic manufacturing. I think its unlikely that many detailing product companies have their own chemical manufacturing facilities. They will simply have a contract with a company like Achem, who will manufacture and supply the products to them, likely already branded in their bottles.

My gran used to work at Rowntrees and told me how a bell used to go off. The production line would stop, the packaging changed to a different company and then the belt would start again. Same product, different company at the end. 

This is how manufacturing works. 

The trick is finding the manufacturer of the products and cutting out the middle man.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

To be fair - how many members like to use products with their choice of aroma so as to enhance their experience - I would see nothing wrong with a reseller adding a perfume to a quality product and surcharge accordingly. Conversely AS don't do retail sizes because their business model involves shifting huge barrels of product for resellers to repackage. It's up to the individual to decide if a dearer product justifies its price tag


----------



## kadii98 (May 5, 2011)

Look at this: www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAp4HfSYKZA


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

euge07 said:


> what shampoo is £25 for 25litres?


If you go to Costco I think they sell a 25 litre drum of wash and wax for about that price.
Then again they also do 5 litres of Simoniz wash and wax for about a fiver too.
Both ways you're only paying about a pound a litre.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Can't believe this question is still being asked! 

I think it's fairly obvious that the smaller companies with all their snazzy advertising and 'image' don't make their own products...

the lack of manufacturing premises is a give away, as is their company accounts...

The information is all out there in the public domain, if you know where and how to look.

Fanboys will always be fanboys, so they don't care, nothing wrong with that, and it happens everywhere, not just detailing, so best not to get too hung up about it.

Buy a Bentley, it has Skoda parts in it.

Buy a 'posh' watch over the last 30 years, and it's most likely a swatch watch (this has now thankfully finished) 

Buy a named brand in Sainsburys, or head to Lidl and get the same product with a different name..

honestly, rebranding, nenaming, 'made for us by... ' is all around us, in almost everything we buy...

:thumb:


----------



## Mardgee (Feb 28, 2009)

What we are all wanting from this thread is for someone to come and tell us which products are the same in different bottles. Yes?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Mardgee said:


> What we are all wanting from this thread is for someone to come and tell us which products are the same in different bottles. Yes?


...so that we know who is charging £50 for a pleasant smell and who is charging a tenner for the same product but no smell.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Obviously a lot of the larger companies like Autoglym/Carchem etc also do this but they offer a white label service to smaller companies.


Can't speak for Carchem, but we certainly do not do this. Anything we make has Autoglym on the label.



GleemSpray said:


> I do recall Autoglym themselves saying, in an earlier DW thread about rebranding, that they specifically don't and wont make products for other people ?
> 
> They have their retail and trade lines, plus the branded kits for car makers like Bently, but the products are always labelled Autoglym.


:thumb:



muzzer said:


> Yes i did and i can confirm that they do indeed make their own products on site, they do all their own packaging too and nope, they don't make anything for anyone else. I did put a thread together after the tour, it is still around here somewhere and it was an experience i will not forget anytime soon.


:thumb: It was a good fun day. Here is the link


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Mardgee said:


> What we are all wanting from this thread is for someone to come and tell us which products are the same in different bottles. Yes?


Gyeon cure, carpro reload used to be the same, might have tweaked formulas now.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

wish wash said:


> Gyeon cure, carpro reload used to be the same, might have tweaked formulas now.


How do you know this?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Autoglym said:


> Can't speak for Carchem, but we certainly do not do this. Anything we make has Autoglym on the label.
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> :thumb: It was a good fun day. Here is the link


Apologies  Was just the first company that came to mind as an example of a large company. I guess A-Chem would have been a better example.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Mardgee said:


> What we are all wanting from this thread is for someone to come and tell us which products are the same in different bottles. Yes?


Yes then we can go to that supplier and buy the cheapest.


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

TAC Systems has the license or patent on over 1000 different products, which are not all sold via their own brand.
Read the original article at: https://www.detailingwiki.org/manufacturers/tac-system/


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

It’s like when a I seen a few brands sell a microfibre wash mitt with their name on for £12-£14 each but then I went straight to manufacture online and ordered 3 of those exact mitts without any branding for £9 delivered! :doublesho


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

GleemSpray said:


> I do recall Autoglym themselves saying, in an earlier DW thread about rebranding, that they specifically don't and wont make products for other people ?
> 
> They have their retail and trade lines, plus the branded kits for car makers like Bently, but the products are always labelled Autoglym.


I went on the tour as well, it was a great day. They only have 1 factory in the world where they produce all of there stuff, and it's at their HQ in England. So even if you buy a bottle of SRP in Boston, Bolton, Beijing or Bangkok, it's all come from Letchworth Garden City in Hertfordshire.


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

Kam09 said:


> It's like when a I seen a few brands sell a microfibre wash mitt with their name on for £12-£14 each but then I went straight to manufacture online and ordered 3 of those exact mitts without any branding for £9 delivered! :doublesho


Most of this type of stuff comes out of china and is then retailed as the next best thing by the vendors. they are all selling the same tings just different colours maybe. Lets see how many of the smaller vendors join in this thread with what they have to say. So just remember this hobby dont have to cost you a small fortune


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

One thing I like with buying direct from the manufacturer is the knowledge about how the product. If you think something is wrong you can go straight to the horses mouth for an answer.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm now 53 years young and been using Autoglym products since 1988-1989, the only place you could buy SRP in a round bottle was from my local Ringways Ford dealership in Macon Way Crewe, sadly that's gone now, replaced a few miles away by a Bristol Street. Still prefer the original but it did dust more, had a nice smell to it, back then there was nothing to compete with it.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

After watching an interview with carchem, I'm much more likely to try more of their range. I like to think buying straight from the manufacturer, I'm getting the best bang for my buck.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

CarChem make products they are manufacturers, for themselves plus other companies...more asap.

John Tht.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Mardgee said:


> What we are all wanting from this thread is for someone to come and tell us which products are the same in different bottles. Yes?


In that case you would only have the opening post...


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

What you should also consider is that all these boutique brands with all there fancy claims along with the packaging that gives you less product for more money are not in a position to finance R&D for there own products. And in fact they are just a white label product with a sky high mark up


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

and it could well be said "sky high mark up" that allows the boutique to stay open
once everyone buys it from the factory door the risk of the One "cant live without" thing they sell that is their own may not be enough to keep their doors open,, 

*wouldnt affect me as, i cant afford to try "boutique" brands 
but im happy with the items i use from AutoGlym + Gtechnic
and kirkland microfibers when they are on offer
Doesnt mean id not Try boutique things , esp after seeing that TVR some chap did and how that wax Really made it pop , and having a similar colour on my volvo


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

You can't really blame someone wanting to make money from a business. Time you factor in buying the product, bottles, stickers, shipping boxs + packaging. Your own time and effort I bet there's not a massive amount of profit per item.


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

Who cares, ultimately? They all p*ss in the same pot, to be honest? Some are decent, some are crap. I personally like the majority od Dodo's stuff and I am blown away by Wowo's waxes however, I appreciate they are individual smallish outfits.

I am pretty convinced that CG and Poorboys are the same outfit, plus many, many more that repour and relabel. 

I personally cannot abide these outfits who's packaging costs more than the product, hence duping the buyer with a false expectancy.

Ultimately......you like what you like however, you will only find out in a few years and a few hundred quid worse off.


----------



## BertyTHeGreat (Jun 2, 2017)

camerashy said:


> https://www.achem.co.uk


Have you ever used any Achem products? just looking through there site they have a very nice range of products, that are very reasonably priced.
Thanks


----------



## rockhopper (Apr 9, 2007)

BertyTHeGreat said:


> Have you ever used any Achem products? just looking through there site they have a very nice range of products, that are very reasonably priced.
> Thanks


The prices are indeed very good, makes you wonder if the quality of the product can match it.

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BertyTHeGreat (Jun 2, 2017)

rockhopper said:


> The prices are indeed very good, makes you wonder if the quality of the product can match it.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Exactly my thought, it would be interesting to hear from people who have used the products to get some feedback. I'm tempted to make a purchase (just the shampoo) to find out, but don't want to use a product that may not be great on my car, when i can use products i personally know and trust.


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

BertyTHeGreat said:


> Have you ever used any Achem products? just looking through there site they have a very nice range of products, that are very reasonably priced.
> 
> Thanks


I wouldn't be surprised if you've already unknowingly used their products. I imagine they manufacture quite a few of the so called big brands (that are rebottled and labelled).


----------



## BertyTHeGreat (Jun 2, 2017)

justinio said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if you've already unknowingly used their products. I imagine they manufacture quite a few of the so called big brands (that are rebottled and labelled).


i did think this was likely the case to be completely honest, i'm tempted to try some stuff especially the shampoo and snow foam purely down to the cost of them


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Are the majority UK 'Brands'?


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

For what it is worth,we develop , manufacture and pack out own stuff,happy to show people around,we have nothing to hide.
Obviously we are not of the size of carchem or autoglym but we do not to badly.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

We manufacture all our waxes in house as well as all the luxury wood and aluminium containers all hand made by me .


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

I've been Into detailing since 2007 and all I've learned is almost no detailing company could afford to run a chemical Manufacturing facility, the places that do manufacture lots of other chemicals for Other uses, it seems alot of it is sometimes the same product but with little tweaks here and there. Its like selling the same loaf. Of bread in lots of different packages and changing the recipe a little. you may go to a detailing manufacturer and see huge drums and 1000 litre plastic tubs but that's usually the end product and it just gets bottled there.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Mardgee said:


> What we are all wanting from this thread is for someone to come and tell us which products are the same in different bottles. Yes?


No one is going to tell you that lol


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

BertyTHeGreat said:


> Have you ever used any Achem products? just looking through there site they have a very nice range of products, that are very reasonably priced.
> Thanks


I have used Hi Shine tyre gloss which is excellent and personally I think I have bought their QD but via other retailers lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

The other thing worth bearing in mind is that - and im not 100% sure im correct on this but all companies whether they make the products themselves or not are meant to have the msds available to customers, particually pros using them and also correct hazard warnings and such on labels - yet i saw a "new brand" popping up on instagram recently (another one..) and the products had simply be put into the kind of spray or pour bottles you can get on ebay with some labels slapped on that a child could've done better in crayon.

On the subject of instagram, most of the people i have on their are into cars and so many have their heads up any given 'brand' of product as they are 'sponsered' by them - translated it means here have loads of freebies to tell everyone how amazing it is so we can rip them off for 15 quid for a 500ml shampoo - or words to that affect lol


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

I love this thread


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

-Kev- said:


> The other thing worth bearing in mind is that - and im not 100% sure im correct on this but all companies whether they make the products themselves or not are meant to have the msds available to customers, particually pros using them and also correct hazard warnings and such on labels - yet i saw a "new brand" popping up on instagram recently (another one..) and the products had simply be put into the kind of spray or pour bottles you can get on ebay with some labels slapped on that a child could've done better in crayon.


 And they should be also covering themselves by clearly distinguishing between "Retail" and "Professional Use Only" products - so that when you fail to use appropriate PPE and also under-dilute and then under-rinse, you cant chase them for the damage to your trim / paintwork / hands / lungs.

I think that enthusiasts sometimes fail to figure out just why some Retail products are apparently "_...Cr*P, it does nothing and i binned it ..._" and why similar Trade products "_...Are amazing - worked straight away.._." I am thinking of the difference between products like Autoglym Tar Remover and the excellent - but use with great care - Tardis ( which is epic at removing Tar and stuck-on-stuff, but can and will permanently discolour some plastic trim



-Kev- said:


> On the subject of instagram, most of the people i have on their are into cars and so many have their heads up any given 'brand' of product as they are 'sponsered' by them - translated it means here have loads of freebies to tell everyone how amazing it is so we can rip them off for 15 quid for a 500ml shampoo - or words to that affect lol


 Not unique to Detailing either, there are many companies who promote positive and glowing on-line "reviews" in return for freebies or payments.

Have a look at the court case in the states some years back where Samsung were caught paying and instructing people to post glowing praise of their phones and tablets under false names, whilst at the same time posting other "reviews" saying how poor and unreliable competitors phones were.

There are also many documented cases of journalists "reviewing" expensive gear where the vendor will "accidentally" forget to ask for it back - provided its a glowing review.

"FAKE NEWS !!" As The Donald would say


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I know one thing that's rife for constant positive reviews, muscle/fitness magazine can't remember the last time I've seen a bad review of anything.


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

liamsxa said:


> I've been Into detailing since 2007 and all I've learned is almost no detailing company could afford to run a chemical Manufacturing facility, the places that do manufacture lots of other chemicals for Other uses, it seems alot of it is sometimes the same product but with little tweaks here and there. Its like selling the same loaf. Of bread in lots of different packages and changing the recipe a little. you may go to a detailing manufacturer and see huge drums and 1000 litre plastic tubs but that's usually the end product and it just gets bottled there.


What exactly do you base the above on?


----------

